# 4-Crispy 15x8 std 30 spoke Cragar Wire Wheels



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

*$550.00 + Shipping*
very clean :biggrin: 








This one has a small pc of chrome peeling off of one of the ears on the cap








:uh: :0 
All of the rings on wheels are in great shape.''No Cracks'' :biggrin: :thumbsup: 








I have all 4



























Theese Wheels are Very nice.no seriouse curb rash,very little surface rust.Just mount these on some vogue tires,or some fat whitewalls,and it'l have your ride ready.
you can pm me,call,or text me if interested
913-489-1580
Brock


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:0 Someone better swoop these up.at this price they will not last long.Im about to list them on ebay tonight


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Aug 22 2009, 04:53 PM~14849485
> *:0 Someone better swoop these up.at this price they will not last long.Im about to list them on ebay tonight
> *




yo u still got them 30 spoke wires ????


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Aug 22 2009, 05:53 PM~14849485
> *:0 Someone better swoop these up.at this price they will not last long.Im about to list them on ebay tonight
> *


uf they were reverse they'd be gone  nice wheels anyways GL on sale


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 LD :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

nice


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

What bolt pattern are those?


----------

